# Video-Livestream



## Psike1987 (22. Oktober 2010)

Guten Tag,
ich brauche Hilfe bei einem Projekt,

Ich bin in eine Evangelischen Gemeinde als Informatiker tätig,
gesten sprach ich mit dem Pfarrer was es so zu tun gibt,
da sagt er mir er wolle das man ihn im Internet sehen kann.
Ich erkläre ihm das die gemeine schon eine website hat und das man da auch ihn sehen kann.
Das wollte er aber garnicht er erklärte mir das er LIVE seinen Gottestdienst, Speziell die Advent Gottestdienste auch Live im Internet sehen kann.

Also mein Problem wir haben hier eine Standleitung (E3) also Upload haben wir denke ich für das erwartete aufkommen genug.

Als server ist Aktuell ein Windows Server 2008 im einsatz, den würde ich wenn möglich nicht noch weiter belasten.

Es gibt noch einen Zweiten Server uninstalliert und Hardware Technisch auch in Ordnung

Es wurde Zwei Sony HD Cams angeschaft der Ton und das Bild bekomme ich auch in den Rechner um Live hin und her zu schalten usw. jetzt muss ich also nur auf dem Server einen Stream-Server einrichten dem mein signal (vom PC in der Kirche) senden und dann soll der den Dienst ins Internet stellen.

Klingt für mcih logisch und einfach aber so einfach ist das garnicht.

Mir fehlt halt der Server bzw die Software die ich nutzen muss es gibt so viele sachen dazu im netz.

* Shoutcast
* VLC
* Red5 (für Linux)

Aber ich weiß nicht was für mich das Richtige ist
Dabei ist es egal ob es ein Flash-Applet erzeugt im Brwoser oder im VLC/ Mediaplayer gestartet werden muss.

Evt. weiß hier ja jemand was ich benötige.

Danke schon mal im vorraus
Lars Goebels


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Oktober 2010)

Das Einfachste dürfte sein, du schaust, dass du den Windows Media Server installierst. Das funktioniert hervorragend, ist einfach zu verwalten und vor Allem für die potentielle Kundschaft auch einfach zu nutzen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Psike1987 (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe jetzt aktuell einen HTTP Stream ganz ohne Server mit VLC gestartet, das ist schon ziemlich gut da ich das cam umschalten eh mit Vidblast mache, das kann ich direckt im vlc auswählen als eingang medium...also super easy nur jetzt müsste ich wissen ob ich auf nem windows 7 PC eine vlc version installieren kann die sich auch selber startet also pc start vlc startet und schartet den stream, also quasi ne befehlszeile gibt es sowas in vlc?


----------



## Zinken (27. Oktober 2010)

Du kannst VLC von der Windows-Befehlszeile bzw. einer Batch-Datei aus starten und verschiedene Paraeter übergeben. Wenn Du die Batch-Datei dann noch in den Autostart verschiebst, sollte alles automatisch beim Systemstart loslegen.


----------

